# How to ensure I find a 8.5 rear end



## tomwadsworth (Sep 30, 2018)

I want to upgrade the rear end, in my 69 Grand Prix, to an 8.5 bolt. What I have now is the stock 8.2, it’s the same as what would come in a GTO. I’ve researched identifying an 8.5 bolt compared to a 8.2. The more I read the more confusing it becomes. I would rather have a BOP but it’s not a deal breaker. I found a guy with a stack of old rear ends but when I go through them, nothing looks like what I have read about. Is there one sure indicator to look for?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

a few things come to mind
pinion nut is larger than an 8.2
square corners on the housing instead of 1/2 circle below the cover @ 5 and 7 oclock
tapered axle bearings and a seal change too
casting number


----------

